# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Mariza Ikonomi

## besarti

Tungjatjeta!!!

Ej a e din ndonjekush se a ka Mariza Ikonomi ende album te saj. Dhe a e din ndonjukush emrin e kengetares se re, e cila kendoj me 14 Shkurt (diten e Valentinit), kengen "Te dua", ishte me te vertet nje kenge fantastike, e mrekullueshme.... (e pashe ne RTK RadioTelevizioniPrishtines]"

Pershendetje nga Besarti...

----------


## niku67

o besart une dua te di se ku mund ta degjoj ate kenge a kqa ndonje sit se dhe mua me pelqen shume.green_eyes

----------


## Enkela B.

kur e pe ate programin e 14 shkurtit?? a mos ka ken tash dy net shume vone...
un e pash e presantote alketa apo jo??? 
un pashe prej aty ku kendoj anita take...

kush paska ken ajo vajz me kengen te dua???

----------


## besarti

Po ka qene edhe para dy/tri nete ne RTK dhe moderuese ishte Alketa... po dhe aty e kendoj ajo vajza ate kengen...

Me falni por ne Internet se kam pare dhe ndegjuar askund ate kenge...

pershendetje nga Besarti

----------


## besarti

Harrova...

Pas asaj kengetares ka kenduar meniher Redon Makashi... nja dy tri kenge...


-----------------
E dua dashurine vetem atehere kur ty te kam pran
-----------------

----------


## ^VJOSA^

ajo kenga te dua mos eshte gje kjo

fillon keshtu

Tani e di jetoj me frymen tende c;do dite
tani e di se sa te dua
kendoj per ty 
zeri yt eshte shpirti im
ne parajs me cojne fjalet e tua

te dua te dua te dua
dhe ti e di mire
ti e di mire
qaj qaj qaj dhe qesh 
ku je ti ku je ti,,,

nqs eshte kjo eshte kenge shume e bukur...

----------


## Charmedgal

Mendoj qe ajo kenga qe kerkoni ju eshte kenduar nga Orinda Huta.
Fjalet e kenges jane sic thote VJOSA.
Kjo kengetare kishte marre pjese ne nje program tek telearberia "kerkohet nje yll" sic e kam shikuar vete ne Shqiperi.

Edhe mua me pelqen shume kjo kenge
Shpresoj qe sadopak ju kam ndihmuar

lots of love
elda

----------


## babetironsja

more se ma hoqet trunin ku e keni pa 14 shkrutin juve, se du ta shof ne una

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Mariza yll fare zemra !! I LOVE U ( in capitals)  :perqeshje: 

~laterz~  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Lekë Rezniqi

AAAAAA
kjo Mariza Ikonomi me të vërtetë bukur këndon.
Mezi pres albumin e saj.
Me sa di nuk ka ende album, isha në Tiranë para dy javëve dhe nuk kishte ende.
Kam  një pyetje.
Kam dëgjuar se Mariza Ikonomi ka kënduar me Françesk Radin në vitet '90-të. A është e vërtetë kjo?

Leka nga Prishtina

----------


## besarti

Tungjatjeta!!!

Po kjo eshte e vertete, une e di se ajo e ka kenduar kengen "Telefonate zemrash" sebashku me Francesk Radin Kete kenge mund ta gjesh ne Albumin e FR "Humba Pranveren"

Pershendetje...

----------


## As^Dibrane

Mos e din gje dikush tekstin e kenges PIANO E VJETER te Mariza Ikonomit ju lutem

----------


## Flava

Me duket kengetare e mir, ka goxha talent me verte. Edhe mua me pelqen goxha kenga e saj :Piano e vjeter

----------


## roza

Mariza po esht kengetare po jo ato bleonat ..e leonorat e ku ta di un ....sa i thon vetes kengetar so t ehuuu.... ato jan koti fare

Nejse mariza esht llatar fare !!!

----------


## "Ambrida"

Mariza eshte me te vertete nje talent me shume te ardhme,pas Elsa Liles.Ajo jo vetem qe kendon por edhe kompozon kenget e saj.Kenga Piano e vjeter me pelqen shume,kete e ka kompozuar ajo vete.
      I uroj sukse ne karriere Marizes

----------


## korcaprincess

mariza eshte si shpirt...kam pasur rastin te kem shoqeri me marizen kur kam qene me e vogel dhe eshte vertet vajze e mire nga te gjitha anet dhe me nje talent te theksuar...
GERTA

----------


## Shiu

Gerta, i ben te fala nga une nese e takon prape!  :ngerdheshje:  thuaji se eshte PERENDESHE!

----------


## korcaprincess

mos ki merak tahox.....kur te rikthehem ne shqiperi, do tja jap te falat e tua me siguri......perendeshe eshte vertet  :shkelje syri: 
GERTA

----------


## Goc^e_mir

Me verte qe eshte vajze me talent dhe ka ze te mrekullushem :buzeqeshje: 
Me pelqejne kenget e saj dhe menyra se si shfaqet ne skene!

----------


## Enri

Eshte ende ne shkolle. Por kengetarja e mitur e festivaleve te dikurshme tani ndihet nje femer e realizuar. Pasi ka fituar nje cmim te pare. Pasi ka shpallur publikisht dashurine e saj. Pasi ka nisur te kompozoje dhe te beje para nga profesioni i saj. Ngritja e pandalshme e Mariza Ikonomit

Nga Iva Tico

Teper e hirshme, me floke te gjata te zeza, nen shoqerine e nje djaloshi te gjate, Mariza Ikonomi nuk mund te mos e terheqe vemendjen e kalimtareve. Tani pakkush e lidh pamjen e kesaj vajze terheqese me ate te cupelines me corape te bardha qe kendonte dikur me te rriturit. Ndryshimi ka ndodhur pak e nga pak, pa e kuptuar as vete Mariza, e as ata qe e kane pasur prane. Derisa erdhi nje dite dhe u kuptua se ajo nuk eshte me vajza e vogel e festivaleve, por nje e rritur qe ka vendosur te behet e njohur edhe si kompozitore, qe mendon te kete biznesin e vet dhe qe eshte duke jetuar nje histori te qendrueshme dashurie.

Nese per njezetevjecaret e ardhmja eshte nje fare pezierjeje e planeve me friken, per Marizen fati eshte shkruar qe ne kete moshe, kur shumica e moshatareve vuajne krizat me te medha ekzistenciale. Eshte teper e qete kur tregon se si i ka vene te gjitha punet ne vije. Duket teper e kenaqur qe pas kaq viteve ne skene ka mundur te marre cmimin e saj te pare duke u shpallur si me e mira e "Maratones se kenges popullore qytetare". Cmimi i ka permbushur nje nga ambicjet me te medha, por Mariza nuk duket teper e ekzaltuar. Kjo eshte natyra e saj, te mos i tregoje emocionet deri ne fund. Kete natyre me mire se kushdo ia njeh Andi, miku saj qe prej tre vjetesh.

Tanime nuk eshte nje thashethem, as ndonje nga ata lajmet qe nuk mund te thuhen me ze te larte. Mariza Ikonomi ka rene ne dashuri. Per ata qe kalojne ne rrugicat e bllokut, nxenesit e gjimnazeve, por edhe me te rriturit qe frekuentojne oret e vona te neteve te pub-eve te Tiranes, pamja e Marizes perkrah nje djaloshi te gjate brun, nuk eshte nje pamje e jashtezakonshme. Mariza ka kohe qe nuk e fsheh se ndodhet mire ne shoqerine e atij djali, ndonese nuk preferon ta komentoje lidhjen e saj. Jo dhe aq per syte e botes sesa thjesht per njefare bestytnie se "nuk do ta marre mesysh". 

Ndihen mire ne shoqerine e njeri - tjetrit. Ndryshe nuk do te kishte si te spjegohej nje lidhje kaq e qendrueshme ne te tille moshe. Mariza eshte pak me e madhe se ai (ne fakt vetem ca muaj), por kjo nuk e ben te jete "komandantja". Eshte "e famshmja", ajo qe e njohin te gjithe rruges, qe ndonese ecen e perqafuar me te dashurin e vet, adoleshentet i kendojne "nuk dua te jem, nuk dua te jem". Miku i vet nderkaq eshte mesuar me suksesin e Marizes, e di se ai, studenti i vitit te dyte te juridikut, bie ne sy si djali qe del me kengetaren e njohur. Por nje gje e tille nuk perben aspak problem. Perkundrazi. Eshte me se i kenaqur dhe preferon ta ndjeke Marizen kudo, ne festivale, ne koncertet ku eshte e ftuar, por edhe ne kohen kur kendonte ne klubet e nates. Kete nuk e ben sepse eshte xheloz, Mariza nuk ndihet asnje cast e kontrolluar prej tij. Thjesht iu pelqen qe ate kohe jashte bankave te shkolles apo mureve te shtepise, ta shpenzojne se bashku.

Ka pasur disa momente ku prania e te dashurit te saj ka qene tejet domethenese per Marizen, momente ku nese ai nuk do te ishte me te, gjithcka do te rridhte ndryshe. Nje nder to ishte casti i krijimit te kenges "Piano e vjeter", nje nga me te suksseshmet e saj, interpretimi qe ne fakt e beri te njohur kengetaren e re edhe si kompozitore. Nese ne castin e kompozimit miku i saj i zemres nuk do te ishte me te, atehere "Pianoja" ndoshta do te kishte humbur mes atyre qindra vijave melodike qe Marizes i kishin shkrepur ne koke ne ndonje cast te dites e pastaj i kish harruar si te mos i kishin ardhur kurre neper mend.

"Isha e ulur ne pianon e nje kishe kur me doli nje la-minor shume i bukur", kujton Mariza. Ajo vazhdoi te endej e te luante ne tastiere, ndersa Andi, vetem pak metra larg e ndiqte me adhurim. Pas disa oresh, rikthyer serish ne gjerat e perditshme, Mariza do te harronte gjithcka, la-minorin e bukur e vijen melodike dhe vetem pas dy javesh Andi i saj do t'i kujtonte muziken e asaj pasditeje ne kishe. Dhe Mariza do te hidhte ne pentagram notat e kenges.

Per muziken e saj te re, Marizes do t'i duhej gjithashtu nje tekst i vecante, nje kenge e bere prej saj qe te fliste vetem per te, per Marizen, e cila qe ne moshe te vogel kishte qene e dashuruar me muziken. Askush me mire se e motra qe e njihte kaq 

mire nuk mund te bente tekstin e kenges. 

"Pianoja e vjeter" e beri kengetaren te besoje se edhe si kompozitore ajo mund te jete e sukseshme. Prandaj vendosi qe fantazite e saj t'i shprehte me te tjera kenge. Ato tashme jane te regjistruara dhe po presin vetem fundin e qershorit. 

Dite ne te cilen Mariza do te arrije te realizoje nje nga deshirat e saj me te medha. Nje album, te parin album me kenget e veta.

Albumi mund te quhet tashme nje deshire e realizuar e Marizes. Si shume deshira te tjera. Por qe njezetevjecarja nuk i ka plotesuar ende te gjitha. Gjithsesi, ndryshe nga moshateret e vet, tek Mariza nuk mund te flitet me per deshira, ato jane transformuar tashme ne plane. Ndryshe nga shoqet e shkolles qe u duhet te lusin prinderit per ndonje pale xhinse te reja apo ndonje trill te moshes, Mariza kontrollon financat e veta. Prish pa hesap, per te blere gjithe xhinglat dhe cmendurite qe i duken mese te domosdoshme, por ka filluar te mendoje edhe per dicka tej veshjeve e zbukurimeve te shtepise: te mendoje per te ardhmen. Ndoshta ky viti i fundit ka qene vendimtar per Mariza Ikonomin, e ka kthyer nga nje adoleshente te papergjegjshme ne nje vajze te rritur. Ne nje vajze e cila mendon se leket qe i fiton me aq mundim, mund te investohen per te fituar me shume neser. "Dua te kem nje studio te timen regjistrimi", thote Mariza. Ky eshte plani i saj me ambicioz, te arrije te mbledhe aq para sa i duhen per te ngritur nje studio ku do te regjistroje kenget qe kompozon vete, por pse jo, te fitoje edhe para duke realizuar kenget e te tjereve. Por qe te realizoje nje gje te tille, do te kete nevoje per shume para. Gje qe do te thote se do te duhet te fitoje me teper.

Vec cmimeve qe ka marre neper festivale (te cilat i kane dhene nje buxhet jo dhe aq te madh, te nevojshem sa per te paguar realizimin e kengeve te veta), Mariza ka mundur te fitoje para ne koncerte te ndryshme. Njezetevjecares me kembe ne toke i kane mjaftuar aktivitetet ku ka qene e ftuar, ne te gjitha qytetet e Shqiperise, por sidomos ne Kosove dhe Diaspore. Ku pagesat kane qene me te mira. Nderkaq ka pasur edhe nje tjeter menyre te fitimit te parave: te kendoje ne lokalet e nates. Fillimisht ne piano- barin e "Piaca"-s e deri vone ne "Rozafa Palace". Vec fitimit, (qe sigurisht i ka ardhur per shtat), Marizes i ka pelqyer se tepermi dhe afersia me publikun. Ne "skenen" e ketyre bareve eshte ndiere me e lirshme se ne cdo skene festivali, ka mundur te beje eksperimente me vokalin e saj, te luaje me kenget, te beje levizjet e saj te preferuara. Te beje pra dicka qe i vjen teper per shtat.

Tani per tani nuk po kendon ne asnje PUB a lokal nate. Provimet e shkolles nuk e lejojne qe te mendoje per tjeter gje. Por shume shpejt do te rikthehet. Jo ne Tirane, por aty ku pritet te mblidhen ne gjithe: ne Vlore e Sarande. Por do te kendoje per disa kohe edhe ne Mal te Zi, ndoshta edhe ne Kosove. Per te pak rendesi ka. Mjafton qe te jete duke kenduar dhe duke fituar para. Miku i saj i zemres i miraton cdo veprim. Per ta kthyer Marizen ne vajzen qe ka prekur qiellin me dore qe njezete vjec.

----------

